
Why Twitter didn't delete anti-Muslim tweets - mozumder
http://money.cnn.com/2017/11/30/technology/twitter-trump-retweet-anti-muslim-hate/index.html?sr=twCNN113017twitter-trump-retweet-anti-muslim-hate0619PMStory
======
mozumder
Twitter statement: "To help ensure people have an opportunity to see every
side of an issue, there may be the rare occasion when we allow controversial
content or behavior which may otherwise violate our rules to remain on our
service because we believe there is a legitimate public interest in its
availability."

Tech people are the absolute worst when it comes to ownership of their social
responsibility.

~~~
skate22
Bad on twitter forsure, but do you really think a 'Tech person' gets to make
that decision?

